# How do I see my Lyft earnings?



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been driving for Lyft since Thursday. How do I see my earnings? In the driver portal, the History page is blank. Am I being rickrolled?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I've been driving for Lyft since Thursday. How do I see my earnings? In the driver portal, the History page is blank. Am I being rickrolled?


Lyft doesn't have the driver dashboard like Uber does. You will get a summary e-mail the following morning of all the rides you completed the previous day. It will have a grid of all your completed rides and any tips. You will also see your star rating & acceptance rate.

Lyft's reasoning behind this? - The passenger has up to 24 hours to tip on their application, so it's possible that you may get a bump in pay. It's never happened to me, so meh.

Edit: Also - if you have any tolls, you must keep track of them, and submit them. Uber automatically adds them, Lyft you need to request the payment.


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 7, 2014)

wide open and you still got rolled&#8230;.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I've been driving for Lyft since Thursday. How do I see my earnings? In the driver portal, the History page is blank. Am I being rickrolled?


If you've the lastest version of the lyft app you should able to see your fares instantly now after ending a ride including with the total earning for that day. Lyft shows the total earning on the app before the 20% is taken out.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> If you've the lastest version of the lyft app you should able to see your fares instantly now after ending a ride including with the total earning for that day. Lyft shows the total earning on the app before the 20% is taken out.


I've never seen the totals for the day in the app. What version are you running?


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Android Device = Version 2.82
IOS Device = Version 2.80


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey everyone, thanks for your input. I figured out the earnings question. I much prefer the Uber way because I like to set my earnings goal before I head out for the night, that way it's easy to keep track of the total, then I know when I can logoff for the night.

Had a great night last night lots of holiday parties. Taser International had their holiday party and it seemed I was one of the few Uber/Lyft drivers who were privy. Fares were not large but delightfully steady. Met my earnings goal by 12:15am.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for your input. I figured out the earnings question. I much prefer the Uber way because I like to set my earnings goal before I head out for the night, that way it's easy to keep track of the total, then I know when I can logoff for the night.
> 
> Had a great night last night lots of holiday parties. Taser International had their holiday party and it seemed I was one of the few Uber/Lyft drivers who were privy. Fares were not large but delightfully steady. Met my earnings goal by 12:15am.


Lucky you. I got TWO Uber rides for squat and one Lyft that cancelled. Worst week since I started driving.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I like lyfts much better because you see what the gross fare was, but then in the morning you get the total money you made, minus the lyft fees and includes any tips. I also noticed that my fares with lyft are 100% matching to that what I see after I drop a passenger off, unlike uber where they pay me a few dollars less than what showed up.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

But other than the passenger, who cares what the gross fare was?


----------

